# Drip  Edges  In  The  IRC



## globe trekker (May 21, 2013)

Greetings to all!

*QUESTION # 1:* Are drip edges required in the IRC (RE: Section 903.2 & 903.2.1,

2006 Edition of the IRC)

Section 903.2 = *"Flashings shall be installed in a manner that prevents moisture*

*from entering the wall and roof through joints in copings",*



Section 903.2.1 = _*"Flashings shall be installed at wall and roof intersections"*_?

What say ye?

.


----------



## jar546 (May 21, 2013)

No, when is the roof edge an intersection?


----------



## globe trekker (May 21, 2013)

jar,

Technically, it is an intersection of the vertical plane with another plane (i.e. - horizontal

or diagonal).

.


----------



## jar546 (May 21, 2013)

Drip edge is customary and an option on most roofing systems installation instructions but no where do I interpret it to be required.  A transition point such as a roof to chimney, roof to wall intersection would require flashing but I do not see anywhere where drip edge would be required by code.  We rarely see it done without drip edge anyway but we never make them do it when they don't.  The manufacturers for asphalt shingles extend their shingles when drip edge is not used.  It therefore, changes the installation requirements of the shingles.


----------



## globe trekker (May 21, 2013)

jar (and others),

Let me ask it a different way then.

Suppose the manufacturer of the asphalt shingles do not require their shingles to

extend out over the edge, or the roofer does not extend the shingles out over the

edge, is there a code section that states a "drip edge" would then be required,

..not as a customary practice, but an actual code requirement?

Thanks!

.


----------



## jar546 (May 21, 2013)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> jar (and others),Let me ask it a different way then.
> 
> Suppose the manufacturer of the asphalt shingles do not require their shingles to
> 
> ...


I hear you and I am with you.  In our area ice and water shield is required.  I have witnessed contractors wrapping the ice and water around the hang over to the front of the facia for added protection.  This may be an option but it directs the water BEHIND the facia, directly onto the wood.  Extending shingles is the answer and the manufacturers that I am aware of, all require it when not using drip edge so in essence, the manufacturers are keeping a code requirement at bay because it is already done.  I have seen installations where the drip edge was missing and there was no overhanging of the shingles.  The edges of the plywood acted like a wick and started to delaminate and rot in that area.  This is just not an issue in our area so I am not seeing the immediate need for a code change.  We always refer to the manufacturers installation instructions which covers this anyway.

Not all roof coverings require drip edge anyway.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (May 21, 2013)

2012 IRC 905.2.8.5 Drip Edge required

2006 IRC not required unless manufacture requires it. Still a good idea to install it even when the gutter dude pulls the fascia coverage leg of the drip edge up and overlaps the back side of his gutter IMO.

pc1


----------



## pwood (May 21, 2013)

the APA has always required edge protection in their manuals.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 21, 2013)

IBC requires it       1507.2.9.3 Drip edge.

Provide drip edge at eaves and gables of shingle roofs. Overlap to be a minimum of 2 inches (51 mm). Eave drip edges shall extend 1/4 inch (6.4 mm) below sheathing and extend back on the roof a minimum of 2 inches (51 mm). Drip edge shall be mechanically fastened a maximum of 12 inches (305 mm) o.c.


----------



## jar546 (May 22, 2013)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> IBC requires it       1507.2.9.3 Drip edge.Provide drip edge at eaves and gables of shingle roofs. Overlap to be a minimum of 2 inches (51 mm). Eave drip edges shall extend 1/4 inch (6.4 mm) below sheathing and extend back on the roof a minimum of 2 inches (51 mm). Drip edge shall be mechanically fastened a maximum of 12 inches (305 mm) o.c.


Very interesting that it is in the IBC and not the IRC unless I am mistaken.


----------



## fatboy (May 22, 2013)

Yes, has been in the IBC at least since 06. Finally made it into the 12 IRC.  I never understood how an asphalt shingle knew whether it was on a commercial roof or a residential roof...............


----------

